
How to Build a Billion-Year Library on the Moon - manigandham
https://thenewstack.io/how-to-build-a-billion-year-library-on-the-moon/
======
darepublic
Dunno why the time capsule uses such flowery language in its address to our
distant descendants. Behold we are the people of the light we are one human
family! Now excuse us, just gotta finish clubbing each other to death to some
death metal music see you in a few million years.

------
dredmorbius
Bury it in Tycho crater, with a very large magnet.

